# Fountain Pen Ink



## Wright (Nov 16, 2012)

When you sell a fountain pen online, should you ship it with the ink cartridge installed on the pen or let the customer install it? I'm new with fountain pens, never shipped any.


----------



## frank123 (Nov 16, 2012)

All the commercial pens I've ever bought, from China cheap to expensive Japanese, have come without the cartridge installed and sometimes with the converter either not  installed or installed but not inked.

Might ask the Post Office about it before sending one already installed and inked.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't risk having a messy pen and package returned by an unhappy customer. Let them install it.


----------



## Wright (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Chuck and Frank, I'll let the customer install it. Chuck I really like your custom pens. I like your Dalecamino! I worked on Bobby Allison's pit crew in the early 70's and knew Dale when he first started Cup. I went hunting with Neil Bonett and Dale in south Alabama several times. He was a racer's racer.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2012)

I send the converter(empty-unused), and at least two(2)cartridges....never inked.




Scott (let them have the cherry) B


----------



## Wright (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Scott, love your new picture!


----------

